# Ceiling mounts and wiring



## bear creek (Jun 18, 2012)

Tomorrow I expect the receive the Chief RPAUW ceiling mount I ordered from B&H.

My question is, I'd like to connect the projector (an Epson 3010) to a power outlet in the ceiling to avoid unsightly wires down the back wall.

Is it better to put a box and outlet in the ceiling and plug in there, or to run the power cord up through the 1-1/2" pipe through the ceiling and plug it in to an outlet in the attic? It would be cleaner to have the power in the mounting pipe, but keeping the box (and outlet) mounted in the ceiling seems safer (although it does mean making another hole in the newly painted (black) ceiling for the box.

What about the signal wiring (a pair of HDMI lines)? Run them through the 1-1/2" support pipe or tie-wrap them to the pipe and connect to another box in the ceiling with HDMI modular jacks?

Cheers,

Charlie


----------



## jgourlie (Jun 16, 2012)

bear creek said:


> Tomorrow I expect the receive the Chief RPAUW ceiling mount I ordered from B&H.
> 
> My question is, I'd like to connect the projector (an Epson 3010) to a power outlet in the ceiling to avoid unsightly wires down the back wall.
> 
> ...


That is some tough choices....I ended up putting an electrical box in the ceiling near the projector as in my old house I ran a long power cable to the wall from the roof and I never liked it....as for the 2 hdmi cables that is probably really smart...I ended up doing only 1 and I hope I never have to change it...2 would be handy if one goes bad that is for sure :T


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I agree on pulling the second HDMI cable - I did that myself. Also pulled component and VGA just in case I ever needed it. I have used the VGA a few times to connect a laptop to the PJ.


----------



## ManCave (Nov 15, 2010)

Two words......Drop ceiling!


----------

